# HOOK RECOMMENDATIONS FOR REDFISH FLIES



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

A buddy is tying flies(for reds) in exchange for me poling him around for a day. He's tying versions of sliders, kwans,etc. weedless. What size/brand/i.d.# hooks do you recommend. We'll be sightfishing in 6-15inches of water and blindcasting mullet muds. Thanks in advance


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't have any experience tying those patterns, but I stick to the Mustad 34007 stainless for reds, specks, etc.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Mustad 34007 are fine for redfish, no need for Gama SC-15's. I would suggest using #2 or #4 hooks for the conditions you describe. Owner SSW hooks in #2 or #4 also rock.

Now post some pictures of your new sled!


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

will post fotos of the new baby next week. thx for the repliies


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

X2 on the Mustad 34007 #4 is about right.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

All I use for my redfish flies are Gamakatsu B10s in size 2. I fish Flamingo religiously.... These hooks have never failed me. Whereas the Mustads have..... 
I use the same B10s for my bonefish flies, too. But I use them in size 4 for bones.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

x2 on the Gammy B10s!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

X3 on b10's....dont need to sharpen and very light. ive seen 34007 bend after a fight with a redfish.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

B10s will snap (not straighten) on a La size redfish. Have gone back to 34007s and S71S SS.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

THANKS....passed on to my tier


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Gammie SL12S #2 or Owner Aki #2.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Michael said:


> Gammie SL12S #2 or Owner Aki #2.


Cheap ass eagle claw 413. Sharpen it.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I like the Gama SC-15 hook a lot, sometimes I use the B10's too. If you tie the same pattern on each hook they will sink at different rates. I like a heavier and bigger hook for gurglers because I like them to sit deeper in the water, I like the B10's for a really soft landing shrimp fly. I don' think one hook is better than the other, they just each have a different purpose. If I am tying an unweighted fly for the first time I will test it in the canal across the street to see how it sinks and works and sometimes change hooks depending on the results.


----------



## LowCo18 (Jan 31, 2018)

SC-15s


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

B10s or mustad wacky Neko

sl12s is thicker than it needs to be and you will miss a lot of hook sets imho


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Seymour fish said:


> Cheap ass eagle claw 413. Sharpen it.


This is a great hook around oyster bars - just need to sharpen / check the point. Dai Rikki 930 is another great inexpensive hook but getting harder to find. It has some 'flex' to it and can open up a little if you're not careful. For expensive but, the Ahrex saltwater hooks are nice.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I tie most of my redfish flies on Gamakatsu SL12s and SC-15's from #1 to #4 depending on the size of the fly/fish I'm tying for. I've recently started using some Daiichi hooks when I can't find the Gama's.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Stainless steel hooks are much more prone to having the hook point roll over when hitting something hard like shell. Harder to sharpen and keep sharp as compared to quality forged carbon steel. Carbon steel hooks, I like the Gamakatsu SC-15 in size 2, the gamakatsu SL-45, the bonefish hook in size 4, Gamakatsu BL-10 in size 1/0,1, or 2. Mustad Big Game light C70SD in size 4. Stainless, the Daiichi 2546, size 4. Don’t like the Mustad 34007, not very sharp out of the box, not a forged hook (forged hooks are stronger), too heavy of wire, too big a barb, pretty much everything I don’t like in a hook all wrapped up into one model. Bigger barbs and heavier wire don’t set as easily, all other things being equal.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

If you can find Allen hooks, do yourself a favor and use them. Size 4-2/0 for redfish.
these hooks are cheaper, just as strong, just as sharp as the competition.

mike


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've used 34007's for bone fish and lately SL 45 Gami in 8 & 6 for those hard mouth grass carp. Just got some size 4 which should be good for reds. Does Owner make a 4-6
Can't wait till spring when I can get after it again


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Depends on the redfish you're fishing for. For spring /summer "duck pond" redfish, that generally run 12 pounds or less, though ocasionally up to 16, I use Gamma SC15's anywhere from size 2 to 1/0, when I'm fishing the edge for bulls I step up to the SL12S in 1/0, I've had too many SC15's as well as Mustad 34007's get opened up by big fish. I find that both SC15's and SL12S are more "bitey" than Mustads. sharper and the general shape of them equates to very few missed hookups.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Man, this is getting complicated. I just use size 2 or 4 hooks that look like they will work. Brands include VMC (Cone Cut), Gamakatsu, Mustad and recently Owner. If you use a weenie hook, expect it to get bent.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Another vote for the Gamakatsu SC15 and SL12S for almost all redfish needs. For slot fish, I use the SC15 in 1/0 almost exclusively for shrimpy/crabby stuff. For bulls, I use the 1/0 or 2/0 SL12S. Also, I have found that the SL12S is a great hook for the Double Barrel Popper heads; 1/0 for med size heads, and 4/0 for the large size heads.


----------

